

Android Developers Flocking to iOS - tilt
http://allthingsd.com/20110715/android-developers-flocking-to-ios/

======
Pewpewarrows
Without seeing absolute numbers, it's impossible to determine if this is
actually Android devs jumping ship to iOS, or if it's just that brand new devs
to either ecosystem have decided to start out on iOS for one reason or
another.

Linkbait headline is linkbait.

------
kermitthehermit
This is just FUD, perhaps this article was written after someone received an
amount of money to write it?

------
smashing
A better title would have been, "Android app surge still not enough to
overtake Apple."

